# Mechanical signature?



## arizona1 (Feb 1, 2015)

What is a mechanical signature???

In trying to get an answer I see it often listed with signature stamp examples. 

Are they the same, and that they are both not acceptable for provider signature.

Thank you


----------



## 1formissy (Feb 6, 2015)

arizona1 said:


> What is a mechanical signature???
> 
> In trying to get an answer I see it often listed with signature stamp examples.
> 
> ...



In EMR's, there should be electronic signatures. Its an actual image of the provider's signature that print's out on medical records. Stamped signatures are not allowed. I have never heard of a mechanical signature. Electronic ones, however, are allowed.


----------

